# Newbie in Texas



## Ingrum102 (May 8, 2016)

Newbie in Texas. 30 years old been training since 17. Heard about this forum from a friend who is a member. Joined for advice and to hopefully get away from high expense of gym source.


----------



## the_predator (May 9, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## SeattlesBest (May 10, 2016)

Sup dudester


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 11, 2016)

Howdy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Welcome Texas..


----------

